# DVC and Silver AP



## decadude (Mar 1, 2016)

Can Disney Vacation Club owners buy the new Silver Annual Pass??  Just curious maybe this pass has been around for some time and I am just now finding out about it.


----------



## chalee94 (Mar 1, 2016)

Silver and weekday APs are for FL residents only. 

DVC options for APs start with gold level.

New AP types started at the end of 2015.


----------



## decadude (Mar 1, 2016)

*cool man*

thanks for the quick response!!


----------

